# Green bean civet coffee (kopi luwak)



## Jaymen (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi,

I do found a supplier from indonesia, which can supply me green bean civet coffee in reasonable price, so i decided to open my own business to supply green bean civet coffee, but i don't know how to get my first customer, & finally i came to coffee lounge to look for some instruction, do anyone here have some experience on this?


----------



## JohnnieWalker (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi, well I almost took the decision to sell kopi luwak, but after reading more about the production and the concerns of both other forum members and the public, I decided not to.

That's not to say there can't be a kopi luwak coffee that isn't ethical, just that I personally couldn't be 100% certain.

Coffee & Accessories available at http://TheCoffeeShop.Co


----------



## Jaymen (Oct 6, 2012)

I understand, this is why i decided to sell wild civet coffee, not cage/farm civet coffee, although the price will be much different instead of taste & quality of the bean. I also decided to sell only green bean civet coffee, as this may let buyer to test & define whether it is fake or not, from laboratory.

What i know is instead of general benefit of drinking kopi luwak that we can find out there, my friend, who invited me to sell this coffee bean also inform me that people with stomach trouble also can taste kopi luwak! In this case, I guess by become an ethical kopi luwak seller for myself, i can let more people to enjoy this awesome brewed beverage too.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

First of all, honestly, why do you want to sell kopi luwak when there are so many great coffees that haven't been crapped out by an animal?

The trouble is, you may or may not be selling wild luwak but by doing so you are still promoting general sale and production of all kopi luwak, so until there is an official certification for wild luwak(similar to free range eggs for instance)and who's representatives and benefactors take an active stance against captive production, I just don't see how any kopi luwak can be 'ethical'

I'm sorry but I think you will get a similar response from the majority of the forum users here.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Is there a glut of civet coffee ?

Every grower (?) and his civet seem to be promotingthe beans, whether farmed, wild or synthetic....


----------



## synthet1k (Dec 17, 2011)

I think people are being a bit too harsh to users on this forum when they enquire about this type of coffee. There's a multitude of things in life that everybody on here uses that gets tested on animals in cruel ways, but you all still use those products because it isn't put into the spotlight as much or they're not tested on cute little cats like the coffee mentioned above. If you're all going to slate anybody who dares ask about the coffee then you all need to take a real look at what else you use in your life that comes from a questionable source. That being said neither of you will, but for the time being lets trash anybody who wants to try what's considered a rare coffee since we're all experts on where it actually comes from. Right?


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

It isn't all about the cats, (although that is important) its also the fact that its extremely overpriced and there is no way of actually knowing that what you're buying is genuine.

Also the attitude that because none of us are perfect means we can't complain about a cruel unnecessary industry just doesn't work for me.

Either way I'm a vegetarian who avoids anything tested on animals where possible. Am I allowed to disagree with it?


----------



## synthet1k (Dec 17, 2011)

Not saying you can't complain, it's just the way members are spoken to when they enquire about it. There's far greater injustices out there but this is treated like it's the worst thing that's happening in the world at the moment. Educating people rather than slating them (not referring to you, btw) is probably the way forward with this. I myself was going to ask when I first registered here but avoided asking due to some members being outright rude to the uneducated/new members to the coffee industry.


----------



## Jez W (Jul 2, 2012)

Green bean civet coffee (kopi luwak) - doesn't that mean that it going to be covered in fecal content and therefore all of Indonesia's tropical diseases? Unless the beans have been heavily processed (ie Roasted) I doubt it will be allowed in through border control. There someone trying to import some Kopi luwak into Australia on TV a few nights ago. The roasted beans were shipped in a very expensive case with a souvenir of green beans incased in resin. Boarder control removed the green beans due to the potential diseases contained inside, although the roasted beans were ok apart from the fact they had to pay a large amount of duty on them. I know Australia is a lot sticker on imports than the UK but I would double check before trying to import that Customs are happy with the concept.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

synthet1k said:


> I There's a multitude of things in life that everybody on here uses that gets tested on animals in cruel ways, but you all still use those products because it isn't put into the spotlight as much or they're not tested on cute little cats like the coffee mentioned above.


Products such as?


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

I once bought a 2kg bag of green Sandi Toksvig only to find a malnourished, feral Civet had stowed away to escape the poor treatment it received in it's native land. You know they're only paid 5 cents a day?! The thing went nuts when it saw me. It started screaming and came at me with some kind of E. Honda hundred-hand-slap move with it's claws out, eviscerating me in the process. Not that I minded losing my guts to the linoleum, since by now they were probably infected with at least ten tropical Lilt diseases.

Anyway, once I regained composure and fashioned a rudimentary digestive system out of carrier bags, I set about revenge. I roasted the fucker along with the beans at 250c. Darker than I normally go for, but it tasted delicious! Game and tarmac notes throughout. It complemented my shark fin soup perfectly.


----------



## synthet1k (Dec 17, 2011)

vintagecigarman said:


> Products such as?


Mars Bars, Windex, Post-It Notes, Band-Aids, Kleenex, Iams pet food and Vaseline to name a few. If you want a description of how they test each one I'll happily provide the proof/source if you wish, but yeah, I think just the few above says it all. I hope you all stop using the above also going by how heavy people on here come down on folk enquiring about luwak coffee.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Bit of a difference between animal testing and the caging and mis-treatment of a wild animal to produce a product that no-one needs, but that's just my opinion. My contempt for KL is only slightly less than my contempt for foie gras.

It's a free country, and if people want to support either of these appalling trades then that's up to them, but if they can't stand a bit of criticism, then perhaps it's because they're a little ashamed of themselves?


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Another point is in the name of this forum, I don't know if you've noticed. It's called "CoffeeForums.co.uk" hence our interest in coffee and not the other products you mention. If you want to bitch about us heathens using all this other stuff that's tested on animals you better sign up to PETA or something.

You came along and asked a question that has been talked about a lot on this forum before and got a rather tired, short response. If you'd searched before you asked then maybe you wouldn't have bothered asking. Probably the only reason KL coffee is interesting to anyone is because it's so expensive so they think they can extract their cut of the pie somehow. Here we like coffee that is nice because it's nice, not because it's expensive.

Just my 2p's worth


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

Im sorry im quite new to the world of single origin/speciality coffee.

But i fail to see how the digestive juices/enzymes would be the same in each animals gut because of age, individual stomach flora etc, there for giving an inconsistent product!!

Shit coated beans, not my bag thanks.


----------



## synthet1k (Dec 17, 2011)

chimpsinties said:


> Another point is in the name of this forum, I don't know if you've noticed. It's called "CoffeeForums.co.uk" hence our interest in coffee and not the other products you mention. If you want to bitch about us heathens using all this other stuff that's tested on animals you better sign up to PETA or something.
> 
> You came along and asked a question that has been talked about a lot on this forum before and got a rather tired, short response. If you'd searched before you asked then maybe you wouldn't have bothered asking. Probably the only reason KL coffee is interesting to anyone is because it's so expensive so they think they can extract their cut of the pie somehow. Here we like coffee that is nice because it's nice, not because it's expensive.
> 
> Just my 2p's worth


I didn't ask, that was partly my point. It might be a 'tired question' but one you don't need to answer if you don't want to. My 'products' were in response to the chap above asking otherwise I wouldn't have posted what I did. Extract their cut of the pie? Not sure what that means. Quite aware price doesn't equate to quality, but thanks for pointing out the obvious all the same. It seems the point I was trying to make has produced the kind of comments I was originally moaning about. Arsey and arrogant.

To sum it all up in a few words: Try not being so arrogant and arsey with uneducated members that're new to the forum.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

chimpsinties;51421 Probably the only reason KL coffee is interesting to anyone is because it said:


> The phrase hitting the nail on the head springs to mind!


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

RobD said:


> Shit coated beans


For that reason alone - no thanks.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

synthet1k said:


> To sum it all up in a few words: Try not being so arrogant and arsey with uneducated members that're new to the forum.


Let's get this into perspective. This is, and has always been, a very friendly Forum. Any newcomer genuinely interested in finding out about how to make good coffee or looking for equipment advice gets a warm welcome - no question is regarded as stupid, and Forum members use a great deal of tact and patience to clearly answer any of question, even if it's the umpteenth time the same question is asked. Generally speaking the only new members who get anything approaching a rough ride are those who appear to have joined solely to market their own products.

But if you go back to the original post here - it appears to come from someone who knows very little about coffee, but is solely interested in making a fast buck out of animal cruelty, and clearly hopes that Forum members will help him. If you look back through the site you will see several posts from new members who clearly thought that the Forum would provide them with a ready market for their questionable products. If the original poster had taken time to research previous Forum posts on KL he would have soon realised how antagonistic most members are towards KL, with many of us choosing to boycott any coffee supplier who handles it or lists it on their website.

Arrogant and arsey? Or just responding with feeling. I see it as the latter.


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

I whole heartedly agree with Vintage on this one. As someone who came from knowing nothing about speciality coffee, I've had nothing but the best of welcomes to the forum and can honestly say that I've never seen arrogance or arsey in answer to a genuine question, even if it is the 100th time of asking. I try and stick to forum etiquette as far as possible in performing a search first to see if my query has already been raised and answered. As already pointed out, the majority of original posters that are trying to sell KL or trying to find out how to sell KL to make ££ gets a short sharp response because it's against the forum rules and people disagree with the ethics. In fairness, the responses can be amusing rather than arsey!

On a side note, I'd challenge the average Joe Bloggs to live a life whereby nothing they used, consumed or purchased contributed in anyway to the suffering or cruelty of animals. So if forum members choose to boycott a coffee based on ethics then good on them I say.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Bonked the nail on the noggin there VCM.

Just to clarify, it wasn't my intention to be arrogant or rude etc but when somebody brings to the forum something we stand strongly against(and for good reason), I believe it is our duty to make it clear that we don't endorse or tolerate that industry. If you kept and supported free range hens for example and were part of a free range chicken forum, I doubt whether somebody trying to use said forum to sell battery eggs would be recieved too warmly!

When I was fairly new to the forum, I asked a silly and naive question about Luwak coffee, not saying I liked it or wanted it or anything but at the time I didn't know of caged production and thought it was a purely wild product. I was met with a similar response, it was at that point I learned the facts about Kopi Luwak that I was previously unaware of, I immediately thanked Mike who had enlightened me. I think the response he gave me was necessary to ensure I took the issue seriously had I not been the peace loving hippy that I am!!.

Manners are very different, I would never be purposefully rude to somebody. A firm hand and a middle finger are not the same thing!


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2012)

If someone would like to hear about cruelty against animals should look to the nearest slaughterhouse. Some people selling this coffee because some other people like to drink it. In india people eat monkey so this is cruel?? Mayby you will ask somone from India about eating and killing cows ? People have a many diffrent cultural standarts.


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

This is a coffee forum, not an animal cruelty forum. If you eat meat, then some form of animal cruelty is inevitable (if you count killing an animal and eating it as cruel). The point is that forcing coffee beans through the bowels of a civet cat is totally and utterly unneccesary. Pointless.

Why do you keep reviving old posts with reference to Kopi Luwak?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Its quite simple - there are MUCH better coffees that do not involve animal cruelty or pointless gimicks


----------



## marbeaux (Oct 2, 2010)

I have tried very hard and failed to think of any products I use resulting from any cruel tests upon animals. But drinking civet coffee, natural or otherwise produced just puts me off totally.. If you like it, so be it


----------



## Seremonia (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi i am offering not only Kopi Luwak, but i am offering my own special blend of ginger coffee called "Yeruma". This ginger coffee is not the kind of usual blend as we did, but it has uniqueness on process which made it special. If you wish to get it, or you want to have large quantity on both, feel free to look for further information on my blog - link removed by moderator


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

So is it Kopi Luwak from ginger cats!:


----------



## sublime (Jul 4, 2013)

I know it is an old thread which topic has been discussed again and again, but i see the thread isnt closed so here is my 2 cents. Please read my blog:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/entry.php?2133-Not-All-Kopi-Luwak-(Civet-Coffee)-Are-Created-Equal-A-Fair-Perspective


----------

